

Ask HN: Recommend a server co in Europe - callmeed

I've got a couple projects that require a dedicated server/VPS be physically located in Europe.<p>Right now, I use Rackspace, Joyent, and Slicehost for projects. Looking for something similar in the EU. Thanks.
======
Russelldb
<http://rimuhosting.com> now have a datacentre presence in the UK (London). I
find them very useful but best of all they have very, very good support. They
are NZ based.

~~~
spazmaster
I second rimuhosting, using them with both my companies (Soocial.com and
eightmedia.com)

------
cnu
We use Hertzner (<http://www.hetzner.de/>) in my company. Pretty good machines
and cheap too.

~~~
joao
Really good offer, considering that's in Europe. Unfortunately they only have
a German site and, I suppose, support.

~~~
pogos
<http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/contact/en-support-center/> \- they have
english speaking support. Also, some parts of their site is translated to
english. Try pressing little english flag.

There is also <http://server4you.de/>. It's only in german though.

~~~
bartman
I can recommend Hetzner, very good network, very good administration utilities
(free web-reboots, remote console if you need it, recovery system), excellent
service.

server4you however is a provider focusing on the "I need a cheap root
server!"-segment, I would not recommend putting all your trust in them, they
have a history of failures here in Germany.

------
Deadsunrise
You can find cheap dedicated servers in france at www.ovh.com . They have a
lot of OS distributions and if you can manage your own servers it's a good
choice. I work in an spanish ISP and we exchange traffic with them at AMS-IX
so it should be properly connected to all the important european ISPs.

~~~
unintelligible
OVH also have sites for UK, Spanish, Portuguese, Italian, German and Polish
customers (see the flags at the bottom of OVH.com), not just France. The
pricing does seem to vary depending on the country though (the cheapest UK
'real private server' costs 9.99GBP in the UK, and 9.99 Euros (7.91GBP) in
France).

------
st3fan
I am very happy with <http://hosteurope.de> .. excellent service, good
hardware, barely downtime. They have VPS instances and also dedicated servers
for prices you can only dream of in the US.

------
mark_ellul
we were using Flexiscale (by XCalibre) but their last outage was long, and
corrupted all our data. So I would avoid them!

------
silencio
ovh, vectoral (netdirekt dc, not reselling), leaseweb I've had personal
experiences with. their support generally sort of sucks (at least they reply
to you..hehe).

oh, ovh doesn't sell to people living in certain countries. they said they'd
change their policy sometime soon, but have yet to see it..

------
Erwin
Rackspace does also have a datacenter in UK. We have a small server there to
satisfy certain EU privacy laws.

~~~
callmeed
Really? That's great ... I will look into it.

------
macco
DomainFactory works pretty well for me. <http://df.eu>

------
tahir
Callmeed, I am looking to use Slicehost, how is your experience with them?
Thanks.

~~~
callmeed
Slicehost is wonderful ... they aren't a "managed" company but their support
is great. They reply to tickets fast and have a support chatroom. They also
have some great articles for getting slices prepped for php/rails/django apps
on different distros: <http://articles.slicehost.com/>

I wont name names, but I've had better support from Slicehost than a managed
RoR hosting company that costs 5x.

~~~
lazarette
Slicehost are great, but afaik they are hosted in the US. Rackspace and
Serverbeach good in the UK.

------
luis_ca
I use slicehost from the UK and performance is good.

------
wlievens
hosteurope.de is very cheap and has excellent VPS deals.

------
3KWA
OVH

